# Foto alt wirken lassen



## adrianno (9. April 2005)

Hey Leute,
ich habe folgendes Projekt: Ihr kennt sicher dieses PulpFiction- Guns- Poster (siehe) EMP
Ich will das einscannen, die Gesichter ändern (also Gesichter von nem Kumpel und von mir reinkleben) und dann ausdrucken. 
Gibs da vielleicht Tipps und Tricks die ich kennen sollte? In erster Linie müsste ich wissen wie ich die Qualität der neuen Gesichter mit der des Posters angleiche. Dieses Poster ist ja s/w und absichtlich auf alt getrimmt. Gibts zu diesem Thema irgendwelche Tuts?


----------



## Leola13 (11. April 2005)

Hai,

ich weiss leider nicht um welches Poster es sich handelt.   

.. aber du wirst deine Gesichter erts einmal in SW umwandeln müssen. (siehe hier) 
Dann Anpassen über Farbton/Sättigung/Tonwert und wahrscheinlich noch Störungen hinzufügen.

Am besten poste mal ein Bild, dann kann man genaueres sagen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

